# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Rates and taxes raised by 100% but alas no services rendered

## Gatvol

:Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
We at Kromdraai, Thabazimbi have been suckered by Thabazimbi Municipality. Our rates and taxes were fairly low due to the fact that we do not get any services from the Municipality.
Suddenly in April 2018 we receive a notice that we should go on the website of said Municipality to obtain the valuation roll.
Kromdraai, Thabazimbi is a small holding community, about 55km from Bela Bela (Previously Warmbad) There is about 400 small holdings in Kromdraai.

With this new valuation roll the rates and taxes went up with 100%. How can the Municipality that do not provide any services raise the taxes to such an extreme amount?
We provide our own water (boreholes), Sanitation is by septic tanks(own account) Rubbish removal is also your own account.
How can they justify this increase? Somebody had a brainstorm and see a new way of stealing?

What is your take on this?

----------


## Dave A

Roads and electricity?

----------


## Gatvol

Dave A

We have roads that we maintain ourself and pre paid Eskom electricity. No services are provided by the municipality. How can you pay for something that you do not get anything out of?

----------


## Dave A

So you never drive on a road that is maintained by the municipality?

Mind you, it's a side-issue really. The days of rates being related to services actually received are long gone. Nowadays rates are seen as a form of taxation which doesn't correlate well with services actually received at all. The thin end of the wedge was when they started raising rates on small holdings and farms in the first place. Sure, most were zero rated or very low at first, but it was only a matter of time before they were going to put the squeeze on.

----------


## AmithS

So true no tax, levy, rates, etc... is ring fenced anymore... case in point fuel levy... What a way to run a business...

----------

